# Kreisdiagramm in Access



## vux (9. August 2004)

Ich moechte einfach ein Kreisdiagramm aus 4 Werten erzeugen. Die Ergebnistabelle sieht so aus:

A/  B /C /D
1_ 2_ 3_ 4

die werte fuer A,B,C,D sollen nun in einem Kreisdiagram representiert werden, wie mache ich dies uber den report wizard? Er fragt nur nachen einem wert fuer data und einem fuer series – ich versteh nicht wie das gehen soll.

Und noch eine Frage , der Bebutzer gibt im report ein Jahr ein, dieses kann ich im report auch anzeigen lassen, in dem ich einfach ein Textfeld mit dem selben Namen erzeugt habe. Wieso klappt das im Graph nicht, wie kann ich das Jahr anzeigen lassen, der code in der query sieht so aus (Year muss eingegeben werden):

WHERE [Overview].[TravelYear]=[Year]


Dnake fuer Eure Hilfe!


----------

